
Apple, Google and Microsoft: weakening encryption lets the bad guys in - denzil_correa
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/nov/23/apple-google-microsoft-weakening-encryption-back-doors
======
rubyfan
Meanwhile you carriers (last mile and everywhere in between) have setup deep
packet inspection capabilities for their own gain as well as you government to
spy on you.

